# Photography job options for highschool student...



## Ursinamus (Jan 1, 2011)

I'm 16 and in high school. I work at the local ski mountain and get payed below minimum wage. The job sucks to say the least. I want to do something with photography. Any ideas? What did the pros do for money with their cameras when they were my age? I'll be driving in late February... Any suggestions would be GREATLY APPRECIATED!


----------



## marth5 (Jan 1, 2011)

Im also curious to know.


----------



## wcc963 (Jan 1, 2011)

well give us some more info...

-how long have you been taking photography seriously?
-what kind of equipment do you have?
-what are your expectations for "making money"?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jan 1, 2011)

How can you get paid below minimum wage? Legally.


----------



## wcc963 (Jan 1, 2011)

Ursinamus said:


> I'm 16 and in high school. I work at the local ski mountain and get payed below minimum wage. The job sucks to say the least. I want to do something with photography. Any ideas? What did the pros do for money with their cameras when they were my age? I'll be driving in late February... Any suggestions would be GREATLY APPRECIATED!


 

not trying to rain on your parade but im pretty sure a lot of people aren't going to want to pay a 16y/o to take their pictures... either for a wedding, family reunion etc. most who are going to pay someone to take pictures are obviously going to want someone experienced, skilled, and knowledgeable. and unfortunetly a 16y/o high school student doesn't exactly scream experience, skill, and knowledge

i don't know, but you sound kind of new to photography, i'd suggest taking as many pictures as you can and getting very familiar with your equipment before worrying about making money.


----------



## pbelarge (Jan 1, 2011)

What you may want to try doing is enter some contests. 
Become creative and carve a niche out for yourself, this could take years. One perspective young people do not have is the concept of how time will work. Since you are so young it take experience, which takes time.


Start making images that interest you, and then work on improving them.
You could always post here for critique, but be prepared for real critique, which sometimes bruises the ego, but most survive.

Become involved in the school paper/yearbook. Work all the angles that you can find.

Once your skills improve some, be bold and go to the local paper with an idea for publication. The worst they can say is no. You will see a lot of no's before your success grows - count on that.


----------



## sobolik (Jan 1, 2011)

Ursinamus said:


> I'm 16 and in high school. I work at the local ski mountain and get payed below minimum wage. The job sucks to say the least. I want to do something with photography. Any ideas? What did the pros do for money with their cameras when they were my age? I'll be driving in late February... Any suggestions would be GREATLY APPRECIATED!




Times have changed.  I knew of a student years ago who became a pilot. He would go to airshows and photograph the planes on speculation that he might sell a photo. He would rush to a lab and rush back 8x10s in hopes of selling them to the owners.  Digital now makes it easy for people to get their own photos.  He hustled his butt off doing it.

You are probably better off trying to land a job at Walgreens running the photo printer/desk. You may learn things and maybe make connections with the equipment reps where one thing can lead to another which can lead to a career/better job of some sort in photography after high school.


----------



## Jcampbelll (Jan 1, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> How can you get paid below minimum wage? Legally.



My question as well.


----------



## sobolik (Jan 1, 2011)

Jcampbelll said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> > How can you get paid below minimum wage? Legally.
> ...



Tips

"*Question:* Is it legal for waiters and waitresses to be paid below 		the minimum wage?  	 *Answer:* According to the Fair Labor Standards Act, tipped  employees are individuals engaged in occupations in which they  customarily and regularly receive more than $30 a month in tips. The  employer may consider tips as part of wages, but the employer must pay  at least $2.13 an hour in direct wages. 
 	 An employer may credit a portion of a tipped ... 

Is it legal for waiters and waitresses to be paid below the minimum wage?


----------



## Ursinamus (Jan 2, 2011)

I dont know, I get paid around $5.50. I have a rebel XS with kit lense and a 55-250. Manfrotto tripod.. Not too much. Just pasic but I thought I could make some kind of money. I was thinking senior pics for friends would be a good idea. Im just not so good with portraiture.


----------



## Ursinamus (Jan 2, 2011)

Any money is good.. And i've seriously started photography last year


----------



## twoboysnmygirl (Jan 2, 2011)

Photography is not the kind of thing that really makes you much money, especially if you continue to get better gear.  How about something related to the ski mountain?  Do you like shooting people skiing?


----------



## Ursinamus (Jan 2, 2011)

Yes, I was also thinking about that. They have an agency shoot for them but I wanna contact them and see how old you must be. Also, my friend makes videos for them and gets paid decent. All he does is make a video once a week. Im gonna ask and see if i could work for him...


----------



## Fender5388 (Jan 2, 2011)

before you start accepting money, make sureyour work is up to par, and that means post editing as well as taking the photos. if you are poor at editing it will ruin a good photo.


----------



## table1349 (Jan 2, 2011)

First don't think you are going to get a photographers job in your situation, you aren't.

I started in photography when I was 15/16 at school with the high school paper and yearbook staff.  I wanted to learn more so I found a well established photographer that needed help.  Not your usual wedding, portrait photographer but a working professional in the fashion/advertising world.  I lugged lights around, built and arranged sets, held reflectors/scrims etc and had a chance to learn from a master photographer.  It didn't take long for him to realize I wasn't just some kid trying to make a few bucks to take my girlfriend out on Saturday night but was truly interested in photography.  At that point he began to explain what and why it was I was doing what I was doing, such as lighting setups, reflector use etc.  Then he began to explain what he was doing, framing, posing, etc.  Since I had a basic photographic background it was easy to learn from him.  Buy the time I was 18 and a Senior in high school he was actually putting me behind the camera a bit.  

I came away with three very distinct things from that.  First and foremost a great friend and mentor in the photographic and real world.  Secondly, after his death one of his Pentax 67 systems that we used, from his family at his direction and by far the most important photographically, Knowledge, Knowledge, Knowledge.

Good luck.


----------



## Ursinamus (Jan 3, 2011)

Maybe not a photographers job but something related to photography.


----------



## marmots (Jan 3, 2011)

i would suggest Stock Photography: Search Royalty Free Images & Photos | iStockphoto.com
if they like your stuff they have a minor consent form you and your parents can fill out


----------



## Ursinamus (Jan 4, 2011)

Is it lucrative at all? I feel like I dont have a chance againt pros on there...


----------

